# Volta Ciclista a Catalunya 2013



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

View attachment 277614​
With a remarkable Milano-San Remo in our back-pockets, we can now look forward to other races including the seven-day Volta Ciclista a Catalunya (Tour of Catalonia) in North-Eastern Spain - an area that is home-away-from-home for many professional cyclists. The field lining up to contest this 93rd edition includes the likes of Sir Bradley Wiggins (Sky), Alejandro Valverde (Movistar), Ryder Hesjedal (Garmin-Sharp), Cadel Evans (BMC) and Joaquim Rodríguez (Katusha). Both Valverde and Rodriguez are former winners of this race. Jakob Fuglsang (Astana) and Nic Roche (Saxo-Tinkoff) will also be throwing their hats in the ring. Euskatel - Euskadi will be highly motivated to put their team captain, Igor Anton, on the podium.

*Startlists:*

Startlist Volta Ciclista a Catalunya 2013 - CyclingFever - The International Cycling Social Network - Get the Cycling fever!

Volta a Catalunya: Dorsales oficiales / Profesionales / Noticias del ciclismo / BICI CICLISMO

Valverde and Rodríguez have already demonstrated good form, but this will be our first good look at Wiggo's form leading up to the Giro. Hejsedal will want to show good form to put Wiggo on notice.

Stage One, a 159km loop starting and ending (probably with a sprint) in Calella, will also mark the return date of a number of riders who recieved 6 month doping suspensions in the wake of the USADA's publication of thier reasoned decision on Armstrong, Bruynell and the US Postal Team's chemical enhancement program. It will be interesting to see how they are welcomed back to the professional peloton.

*The Stages:*

Stage 1 - Mar 18 - Calella - 159.3 km
Stage 2 - Mar 19 - Girona - Banyole - 160.7 km
Stage 3 - Mar 20 - Vidreres - Vallter 2000-Setcases - 180.1 km
Stage 4 - Mar 21 - Llanars-Vall de Camprodon - Port Ainé-Rialp - 217.7 km
Stage 5 - Mar 22 - Rialp - Lleid - 156.5 km
Stage 6 - Mar 23 - Almacelles - Valls - 178.7 km
Stage 7 - Mar 24 - El Vendrell - Barcelona (Montjuïc) - 122.2 km

My tip for the GC winner?: Alejandro Valverde (Movistar).
Rodriguez and Sir Wiggins will round out the GC podium.

*The Route Map:*

View attachment 277470​
Volta Ciclista a Catalunya - Inici

Volta Ciclista A Catalunya 2013: Preview | Cyclingnews.com

2013 Volta a Catalunya features Tour, Giro champs and return of the ‘Garmin 3′

Volta Ciclista A Catalunya 2013: Results & News | Cyclingnews.com

David Zabriskie, Christian Vande Velde and Tom Danielson returning to racing

2013 Volta a Catalunya Live Video, Route, Teams, Results, Photos, TV

Fuglsangs mave er blevet rask: Klar til Catalonien Rundt - Cykling

Blanco Names Catalunya Squad | Cyclingnews.com

Van den Broeck heads back to Volta a Catalunya gunning to build on third place of 2012

Fuglsang Returns To Full Health In Time For Volta A Catalunya | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Catalogne - Wiggins, Pinot et les autres

Vande Velde Returns From Suspension At Volta A Catalunya | Cyclingnews.com

Volta a Catalunya: No More Messing Around - Podium Cafe

Danielson Back From Doping Suspension At Catalunya | Cyclingnews.com

View attachment 277345​


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage One*

Calella

This stage was won by a sprint from an elite selection by Omega Pharma-Quick Step's Gianni Meersman. The top ten features all the big names, including Sir Bradley Wiggins, Alejandro Valverde and Joaquim Rodriguez - so they are obviously going to contest this one closely. 

Dan Hunt, the Sports Director over at Sky has made it clear that they are here not just to get racing miles in the legs, but to win this race. It would be a great boost to the other teams if they are capable of denying Sky of this victory. But so far, so good for the black-and-blue, including Wiggo, Sky has two riders in the top ten. 

Dan Martin, Robert Gesink and Michele Scarponi also cracked the top ten.

So here's your current GC ranking:

1) Gianni Meersman (Omega Pharma-Quick Step) 3:55:56
2) Valerio Agnoli (Astana)
3) Alejandro Valverde (Movistar)
4) Daniel Martin (Garmin-Sharp)
5) Danilo Wyss (BMC)
6) Bradley Wiggins (Sky)
7) Robert Gesink (Blanco)
8) Joaquim Rodriguez (Katusha)
9) Michele Scarponi (Lampre-Merida)
10) David Lopez Garcia (Sky)

Volta Ciclista A Catalunya 2013: Stage 1 Results | Cyclingnews.com

Meersman Off To A Perfect Start At Volta A Catalunya | Cyclingnews.com

Rodríguez Receives Unexpected Result At Volta A Catalunya | Cyclingnews.com

Hunt: Sky Is At Volta A Catalunya To Win | Cyclingnews.com

Catalunya Week: Know Your Spanish Mini-Tours! - Podium Cafe

Cyclisme - Catalogne - Wiggins, Pinot et les autres

Cyclisme - Catalogne - Meersman premier leader

View attachment 277618​
Stage Two: Girona - Banyole

The next stage promises to be another one for the sprinters. A lot of riders will just have to roll out of bed for this one as many live in Girona. So there will be wives and kids at the startline as well. 

I suspect Wiggo, Purito and Valverde will be perfectly satisfied to allow Meersman and Omega Pharma-Quick Step hold the leader's jersey (and resposibility) even at the conclusion of this stage. The shake-up will probably first manifest itself after the mountainous third stage.

For this stage, perhaps Andrea Guardini (Astana)? 
He has been showing some really good form as of late.

View attachment 277621​


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Two*

Girona - Banyole

It's Gianni Meersman (Omega Pharma-Quick Step) again! Meersman won the uphill sprint edging out Daniele Ratto (Cannondale) and Brett Lancaster (Orica-GreenEdge) who had to settle for second and third in Banyole. So Meersman gets to ride in the leader's jersey for another day.

Volta Ciclista A Catalunya 2013: Stage 2 Results | Cyclingnews.com

The GC got a bit of a revision as well:

*The Current GC *(Top 12):

1) Gianni Meersman (Omega Pharma-Quick Step) 7:43:46
2) Valerio Agnoli (Astana) 0:00:14
3) Alejandro Valverde (Movistar) 0:00:16
4) Danilo Wyss (BMC) 0:00:20
5) Robert Gesink (Blanco)
6) Dario Cataldo (Sky)
7) David Lopez Garcia (Sky)
8) Bradley Wiggins (Sky)
9) Jesus Herrada Lopez (Movistar)
10) Daniel Martin (Garmin-Sharp)
11) Joaquim Rodriguez (Katusha)
12) Michele Scarponi (Lampre-Merida)

However, Meersman's days of wine and song are probably done tomorrow, when the Volta sets its sights on the mountains.

View attachment 277622​
*Stage Three:* Vidreres - Vallter 2000-Setcases - 180.1 km

The GC will be altered and the contenders will step forward. This stage as well as Stage Four in the mountains will be a revelation. No time trials to worry about so if J-Rod can make significant time on his rivals in the next two days, he may be able to hold on into Barcelona. Alternativly, Wiggo and Valverde can not afford to lose any time in the mountains and can't afford to let Purito get away - but who will mark him? Expect Sky to set an infernal pace going uphill - hopefully it is not their captain who suffers the most!

I'm picking Valverde for the stage win.

View attachment 277620​
Volta Ciclista A Catalunya 2013: Stage 2 Results | Cyclingnews.com

Difficulty Walking Forces Horner Out Of Volta A Catalunya | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm looking forward to Stage 3. The GC is gonna get a good shake up.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

il sogno said:


> I'm looking forward to Stage 3. The GC is gonna get a good shake up.


Totally agree.


The mountain top finish should be awesome!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Three*

Vidreres - Vallter 2000-Setcases

The Columbian Nairo Quintana (Movistar) rode to a stage vistory on the Vallter 2000 summit finish, after a 180km ride! Alejandro Valverde (Movistar) is the new race leader and puts on the white and green leader's jersey this afternoon - he will be hard pressed to defend it tomorrow!

As predicted, the GC has shaped up and the cream has risen to the top.

*Current GC* (Top Ten):

1) Alejandro Valverde (Movistar) 0:00:06
2) Joaquim Rodriguez (Katusha) 0:00:10
3) Bradley Wiggins (Sky) 0:00:13
4) Michele Scarponi (Lampre-Merida)
5) Przemyslaw Niemiec (Lampre-Merida)
6) Nairo Quintana (Movistar) 0:00:22
7) Robert Gesink (Blanco) 0:00:36
8) David Lopez Garcia (Sky)
9) Daniel Martin (Garmin-Sharp)
10) Peter Stetina (Garmin-Sharp) 0:00:41

Volta Ciclista A Catalunya 2013: Stage 3 Results | Cyclingnews.com

View attachment 277623​
*Stage Four:* Llanars-Vall de Camprodon - Port Ainé-Rialp

A 218 km romp in the mountains. With the current GC - expect fireworks.
This will be one for the history books folks. Can Valverde and Movistar weather the storm?
I suspect Sky will try to take over by setting another killer pace and Valverde and Rodriguez, who will hang on to Sky's caboose as well as they are able, will be isolated by the end. Despite that, it is up to the leader to win the stage in the end.

I tip J-Rod for the win in Stage Four. Valverde and Wiggo will be right behind him. With luck, Valverde will retain the leader's jersey.

View attachment 277617​


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Good ride by Dan Martin.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Is it just me or is Vandevelde always crashing?

Bad luck or poor bike handling skills?

Vande Velde Suffers Fracture After Volta A Catalunya Crash | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Four*

Llanars-Vall de Camprodon - Port Ainé-Rialp

The stage win as well as the leader's jersey went to Dan Martin (Garmin-Sharp)! 
Rodriguez (Katusha) and Quintana (Movistar) swept up second and third. Wiggins lost more time on the race lead.

This stage was seen by many as the "Queen" stage of this race - where the race leadership and probable winner would be decided. It proved that early on when race leader Alejandro Valverde (Movistar) crashed out.

Valverde Crashes Out Of Volta A Catalunya | Cyclingnews.com

This did of course have huge consequences for the current GC.

*The Current GC* (Top 10):

1) Daniel Martin (Garmin-Sharp) 18:48:38
2) Joaquim Rodriguez (Katusha) 0:00:10
3) Nairo Quintana (Movistar) 0:00:32
4) Bradley Wiggins (Sky) 0:00:36
5) Michele Scarponi (Lampre-Merida) 0:00:39
6) Robert Gesink (Blanco) 0:00:51
7) Przemyslaw Niemiec (Lampre-Merida) 0:01:00
8) Peter Stetina (Garmin-Sharp) 0:01:07
9) Thibaut Pinot (FDJ) 0:01:13
10) Jurgen Van Den Broeck (Lotto Belisol) 0:01:15

My bet for the final GC - given Valverde's withdrawal:

1) Wiggo
2) Purito
3) Scarponi

This based more on the strength of the supporting cast rather than the individual team leader.

Martin wins stage 4 at 2013 Volta a Catalunya

Volta Ciclista a Catalunya - Notcies

Volta a Catalunya: Dan Martin seizes the overall lead with solo victory on Port Ainé

Volta Ciclista A Catalunya 2013: Stage 4 Results | Cyclingnews.com

Weltz' wunderkind vandt kongeetape - Cykling

Cyclisme-T. de Catalogne - Dan Martin au pouvoir

View attachment 277624​
*Stage Five:* Rialp - Lleida 

This 156.5 km stage marks the end of the high mountains...except for one - the sprinters and escape artists can also come out and play now. Wiggins and his Sky team have some time they need to make up on Martin, Rodriguez and Quintana - that means getting Wiggo away and keeping the others from doing the same - a tall order. But if any team can do it, the autonome known as Sky is the most likely. They have three stages to make up 36 seconds - should be doable, right?

View attachment 277619​


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Someone lit a fire under those Garmin boys.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

jd3 said:


> Someone lit a fire under those Garmin boys.


Indeed. Great win for Martin today!

Always a pity when the race leader crashes out though - but such is racing.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds like he was clipped by a car. Probably bad luck in this case.

This is his last season, hope he doesn't hang it up completely now.




LostViking said:


> Is it just me or is Vandevelde always crashing?
> 
> Bad luck or poor bike handling skills?
> 
> Vande Velde Suffers Fracture After Volta A Catalunya Crash | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

DZfan14 said:


> *Sounds like he was clipped by a car.* Probably bad luck in this case.
> 
> This is his last season, hope he doesn't hang it up completely now.


From what I read, he clipped a motorcycle.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Five - Results*

Rialp - Lleid

Canadian Francois Parisian (Argo-Shimano) came away with his best career finish thus far and won Stage Five of the Volta.

No major changes in the GC - Martin remains our race leader going into Stage Six.

*The Current GC* (Top Ten):

1) Daniel Martin (Garmin-Sharp) 22:20:39
2) Joaquim Rodriguez Oliver (Katusha) 0:00:14
3) Nairo Quintana (Movistar) 0:00:42
4) Bradley Wiggins (Sky) 0:00:46
5) Michele Scarponi (Lampre-Merida) 0:00:47
6) Robert Gesink (Blanco) 0:00:59
7) Przemyslaw Niemiec (Lampre-Merida) 0:01:10
8) Peter Stetina (Garmin-Sharp) 0:01:17
9) Thibaut Pinot (FDJ) 0:01:23
10) Jurgen Van Den Broeck (Lotto Belisol) 0:01:25

Dan Martin seems well on his way to an assured victory - only Purito seems positioned to put a damper on things. Wiggins and Sky are failing to impress.

Volta Ciclista A Catalunya 2013: Stage 5 Results | Cyclingnews.com

Canadisk sprinter vandt i Katalonien Rundt - Cykling

View attachment 277660​
*Stage Six:* Almacelles - Valls

Stage Six from Almacalles to Valls includes a catagory one climb of the Alt de Prades and a Cat 2 climb of the Alt de Lilla - an ideal set-up for Rodriguez or Quintana to launch a successful attack.

If Garmin-Sharp can hold the front of the peloton in check, or stick like glue to Sky as they attempt to do so, and only let insignificant breaks go - this Volta will pretty much be done-and-dusted. But if J-Rod, Quintana or Wiggo are allowed to go - especially on the Alt de Lilla - all bets are off! Look for some nasty attacking - may the luck of the Irish be with Dan Martin!

View attachment 277661​


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

LostViking said:


> Llanars-Vall de Camprodon - Port Ainé-Rialp
> 
> My bet for the final GC - given Valverde's withdrawal:
> 
> ...


I'm curious that DM didn't feature in your top 3


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

dave2pvd said:


> I'm curious that DM didn't feature in your top 3


A bad call on my part I suspect. But I was doubtful that Martin could hold on - I may yet be vindicated in my choices!


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

LostViking said:


> A bad call on my part I suspect. But I was doubtful that Martin could hold on - I may yet be vindicated in my choices!


Looks like he's hit a rich seam right now. Surfing/fighting his way to 9th on today's stage was impressive. And gained him time. Certainly puts one in the psychological victory column for him. I don't see Purito getting away from him.

It's about time DM fulfilled his potential. Maybe this is his big year?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Six - Results*

Almacelles - Valls

Simon Gerrans (Orica-GreenEdge) won stage six in a sprint.
Barring anything unexpected, it is looking increasingly clear that Dan Martin is about to win the greatest victory of his career. In doing so, he denies Bradley Wiggins and Sky a victory they were commited to winning - no small achievement.

*Current GC *(Top Ten):
1) Daniel Martin (Garmin-Sharp)	26:16:22 
2) Joaquim Rodriguez Oliver (Katusha)	0:00:17 
3) Nairo Quintana (Movistar)	0:00:45 
4) Bradley Wiggins (Sky) 0:00:54 
5) Michele Scarponi (Lampre-Merida)	0:00:55 
6) Robert Gesink (Blanco)	0:01:07 
7) Przemyslaw Niemiec (Lampre-Merida)	0:01:18 
8) Thibaut Pinot (FDJ)	0:01:26 
9) Jurgen Van Den Broeck (Lotto Belisol)	0:01:28 
10) Peter Stetina (Garmin-Sharp)	0:01:30

Stage Seven: El Vendrell - Barcelona (Montjuïc)

Now on to the final stage - which is looking like a 122km victory parade for Martin and his Garmin-Sharp team. Neither of the other contenders have been able to more than impact the GC than by a few seconds give or take - so the writting is on the wall. Shockingly, it appears Sir Bradley Wiggins will not even sniff at a podium position - not a good omen for The Giro.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Seven and Final Result*

*Hats off to Dan Martin (Garmin-Sharp) as he has won this year's Volta!
*
DeGendt may have taken the stage win, but Martin adds the Volta to his Tour of Poland victory - and does so against some of the strongest riders in the world. Well done!
Wiggins (Sky) could only manage 5th place - which does not bode well for the Giro - which will be on the doorstep before we know it. Perhaps Wiggo should re-asses the idea of riding all three grand tours this year?

Here's your final podium:
1) Daniel Martin (Garmin-Sharp)	29:02:25 
2) Joaquim Rodriguez (Katusha)	0:00:17 
3) Michele Scarponi (Lampre-Merida)	0:00:34


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

LostViking said:


> *Hats off to Dan Martin (Garmin-Sharp) as he has won this year's Volta!
> *
> DeGendt may have taken the stage win, but Martin adds the Volta to his Tour of Poland victory - and does so against some of the strongest riders in the world. Well done!
> Wiggins (Sky) could only manage 5th place - which does not bode well for the Giro - which will be on the doorstep before we know it. Perhaps Wiggo should re-asses the idea of riding all three grand tours this year?
> ...


seems exactly on par for 3 GTs. He is around a month behind last year it seems and he ran out of gas in august last year.


----------

